# Just want to brag a little



## KenpoTex (Aug 21, 2005)

Yesterday (Saturday) I tested for, and received my black-belt.  It's a great feeling of accomplishment.  Needless to say, after the hours (and hours) of fun and excitement, I'm sore in places I didn't know I had.


----------



## dubljay (Aug 21, 2005)

artyon:artyon:


CONGRATS!!! 

 Definately worth celebrating.

 Best of luck in your journey... it's not over yet.

 -Josh


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats on your new rank!!! :cheers:


----------



## spiderboy (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job and congratulations
artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations! 

artyon:artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 21, 2005)

Now you can enjoy the best part of your training!    Congrats!  artyon: artyon:


----------



## RichK (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to go KenpoTex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 21, 2005)

congrats.

Full Salute

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations~! 

The Fun now begins 

*Salute*

~Tess


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2005)

*ATTA BOY LUTHER! * artyon: 



(seriously) Congratulations. :asian:


----------



## Doc (Aug 21, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Yesterday (Saturday) I tested for, and received my black-belt.  It's a great feeling of accomplishment.  Needless to say, after the hours (and hours) of fun and excitement, I'm sore in places I didn't know I had.


Hooray and congats. Now take a deep breath, scoop up that high school diploma, and prepare for college.


----------



## parkerkarate (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats

Feels good dosen't it


----------



## Pab (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations, Sir.

 :kotow:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations KenpoTex! artyon:artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations - Good stuff!!!!

artyon:


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 22, 2005)

You've earned the right, brag away man...


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words y'all.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 22, 2005)

Congradulations Dude


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 22, 2005)

Ya did a good job Kreusel, and we were happy to black ya. Now it's time to get to work sharpening up all the little things, so that when you earn your stripe, you're even better than you were on saturday.


-Rob


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations artyon: 


Apparently this is where they say the real training begins...


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations!! 

 If you can and you are willing, perhaps you could share with us how your black belt exam went.  There are several of us interested....

 - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> If you can and you are willing, perhaps you could share with us how your black belt exam went.  There are several of us interested....
> 
> - Ceicei


No problem, We started off with a written test, which was more conceptual/abstract oriented.  An example of one of the questions would be "Where do you think kenpo will be in 10 years and how can you train to contribute to that evolution?"  

After that, we worked a lot of basics; blocks, strikes, kicks, etc. these were done "in the air," on the bags, and on shields.  Included in this phase we did a lot of physical-fitness stuff: push-ups, crunches, squat-thrusts, breakfalls, etc.  
From there we moved on to sparring, working some different combos and drills, and then sparring both point-style and continuous with varying levels of contact (from "touch" to "I'm seeing stars after that one" ). 
We then went on to some scenario-based/adrenal-stress/spontanaety drills.
After that, it was techniques from yellow through black in the air and on the body.  During this phase of the test, we were also being "quizzed" on basics, concepts, and theories from the various lists.
Once we were done with techniques, we did sets and forms.
After that we did some multiple-attacker stuff and some grappling/groundfighting.

There may have been more in there somewhere, it was kind of a blur


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 23, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> No problem, We started off with a written test, which was more conceptual/abstract oriented. An example of one of the questions would be "Where do you think kenpo will be in 10 years and how can you train to contribute to that evolution?"
> 
> After that, we worked a lot of basics; blocks, strikes, kicks, etc. these were done "in the air," on the bags, and on shields. Included in this phase we did a lot of physical-fitness stuff: push-ups, crunches, squat-thrusts, breakfalls, etc.
> From there we moved on to sparring, working some different combos and drills, and then sparring both point-style and continuous with varying levels of contact (from "touch" to "I'm seeing stars after that one" ).
> ...


Sounds to me like you could do with a rest now then...


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 2, 2005)

*Congratulations!!* artyon: 

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratz!!!artyon:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats


----------

